# age of empires 3



## Berethir (Apr 9, 2013)

HI

okay so i can perfectly install the game with the 3cd's and all that but when i try to launch the game i always get this message:

The procedure enrty point ConvertLentgToIp4Mask could not be located in the dynamic link library IPHLPAPI.DLL

i have been searching for this folder but cant seem to find it anywhere
doens anyone know how to fix this

tnx
Bere


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

hi,
can you let us know what operating system you are using, if its windows 7/8 you may need to run the program in compatiblity mode. 

dave


----------



## Berethir (Apr 9, 2013)

i am running in windows 7


----------



## Berethir (Apr 9, 2013)

just tried changing it to xp sp3 and vista sp2 but with no succes i still get the same error message


----------

